
Breakthrough in understanding the chills and thrills of musical rapture (2016) - davidjnelson
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/jun/17/breakthrough-in-understanding-the-chills-and-thrills-of-musical-rapture
======
partomniscient
For those who haven't heard the term (which isn't in the article or paper),
it's also known as Frisson:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frisson](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frisson)

------
whalabi
It links to this article:
[https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/jun/17/breakthrough...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/jun/17/breakthrough-
in-understanding-the-chills-and-thrills-of-musical-rapture)

Which has this explanation from a neuroscientist referring to the study in
question:

> “The two pieces of evidence together indicate that this interaction, between
> auditory and emotion systems, is the basis for musical pleasure, and that
> people who get more of a direct “thrill” from music have a stronger
> connection,” he said.

~~~
dang
Ok, we switched to that from [https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-
news/researchers-look-w...](https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-
news/researchers-look-what-happens-brain-when-music-causes-chills-180959481/).
Thanks!

------
dr_dshiv
I'm looking at a dataset now of people listening to 12 music tracks with
1000hz sampling rate 128 channel EEG. We are trying to predict which tracks
the 25 people are listening to, based on the EEG.

It's a good ML problem. We have accuracy up to 85% when predicting
person&track together, falling to 30% when just predicting track.

Since we also had people rate enjoyment and familiarity, the main theoretical
question is whether there is an direct neural resonance with the music during
highly enjoyed tracks. I.e., that more of the brain is coupled to the music
when you feel it deeply.

~~~
kranner
Is this a public dataset?

~~~
dr_dshiv
Will be when BIDS formatting is complete.

~~~
kranner
Awesome, is there a website I can keep checking for this dataset?

------
xchip
warning: the article fools around but doesn't give an answer...

~~~
dokem
A man can only take so much.

~~~
dang
Could you please stop posting unsubstantive comments to Hacker News? You've
been doing it a lot, and we're trying for better than that here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
fenwick67
The subtitle on this article is ridiculous:

> The brains of people who get chills when the right song comes on are wired
> differently than others

The entirety of your personality and conscious thought are controlled by how
your brain is "wired". The structure of your brain and the way your neurons
etc interact together is literally "you". This is one of the biggest "duh"
pop-sci articles I've seen.

~~~
dokem
Breaking: People are wired differently than others.

------
chmaynard
Happens to me all the time. And I probably have better orgasms, too. :)

